# Pilkrute gesucht.



## -=KDD=- (9. Januar 2005)

Hallöle...

ich fahr dieses Jahr wieder an die Ostsee um vom Kutter zu angeln.

Dazu brauch ich mal ne vernünftige Rute, hatte bisher immer meine Balzer Fibrex Aal 3,0m mit 50-150g, aber die ist mir zu schwer.

Als Rolle hab ich ne Spro Sevios 850 mit 20er Fireline.

Als rute gefällt mir die Spro Dyno SF Pilk mit 100-180g 3.15m. 
Die ist leichter al meine alte, schön steif und billig ~37 €.

Ich hab auch schon die Zebco´s angeschaut, aber eine Rute für 70 Euro oder mehr rentiert sich nicht für einmal im Jahr 3 Tage Ostsee...

Was haltet ihr von der Rute. 

Ist Steif im allgemeinen besser? bin nur gelegenheits Kutter Angler.

Thanks


----------



## welsfaenger (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

du wilst was vernünftiges  und willst keine 70 € ausgeben ??????????Ja glaubst du denn das es was vernünftiges für 30,- € gibt ???
Das günstigste was wirklich ncith übel sind, sind die Byron Ruten die es bei ebay gibt, z.BsP
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56733&item=7125380100&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56731&item=7126565579&rd=1


----------



## -=KDD=- (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Ja ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung das es was geescheites fürum die 40 Euro gibt!

Der Preis ist wohl nicht immer ausschlaggebend, das Verhältniss muss stimmen... 

Ich hab keinen Bock mir meine teuren Shimano Ruten & Rollen von den zu 90% Idioten auf dem Kutter kaputt machen zu lassen...

Also, ich hab nach erfahrungen zu dieser Rute gefragt und ob es eine weiche oder eher harte Rute sein soll.

Es sind 3 Tage im jahr auf dem Kutter, da sollte eine ausrüstung für ca 160-200 DM !!! dicke reichen... früher haben 60 DM gereich! Manchmal frag ich mich ob alle die relationen verloren habn... #q 

Thanx


----------



## hechtrudi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

90% idioten auf den kuttern?? du meinst das saufgelage?? das kann sich doch kaum noch einer leisten! also meine erfahrung ist das dort sehr hochwertige ruten und rollen im einsatz sind,da gibt es schon mal ein kleines gebraucht auto dafür! aber wenn du meinst.... |kopfkrat


----------



## -=KDD=- (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*



			
				hechtrudi schrieb:
			
		

> 90% idioten auf den kuttern?? du meinst das saufgelage?? das kann sich doch kaum noch einer leisten! also meine erfahrung ist das dort sehr hochwertige ruten und rollen im einsatz sind,da gibt es schon mal ein kleines gebraucht auto dafür! aber wenn du meinst.... |kopfkrat


 
genau das meine ich... habe leider diese Erfahrung gemacht....

Saufen, motzen wenn se zu blöd zum fischen sind und sich überall dazwischen quetschen... 
Das war bisher immer so !!!


----------



## welsfaenger (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

dann fahjre statt mit dem Kutter mit einem kleinen Boot raus. Hast keine 90% Idioten mit an Board und macht zudem noch unheimlich Spaß !
Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich kaufe mir löieber was etwas höherwertges als irgendeinen Billigschrott. Erstamal angele ich mitt hochwertigen Gerät deutlich länger (ich habe Ruten die sind 17 Jahre alt (selbt: 31) und ich angele jedesmal damit) .
Und mit einer guten Rute kann man auch noch ein wenig mehr als nur vom Kutter mit enem Besenstiel Dorsche rausheben.
Beispiel: meine Dorschrute ist meines erachtens einer der besten Wobblerrute die es überhaupt gibt, und ich nehme sie zum Karpfenangeln vom Belly Boot in unserem Vereinssee (macht unheimlich Spaß so´n Außenborder vom Bellyboot).
Mit einem harten Knüppel könnte ich weder gut Wobbler führen noch würd ein der Karpfenfang so viel Spaß machen.
Ach ja, 3 x 40 € = 120€, OK, meine Rute hat mich 150,- gekostet, sei´s drum um die dreißig EURO


----------



## Chris7 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

KDD,

ich kenne zwar die von Dir erwähnte Rute nicht, aber eigentlich beantwortest Du Dir die Frage doch schon selbst! Du hast doch geschrieben: "... schön steif...". Also scheint Dir doch eine steife Rute zu liegen, oder!?

Du wirst hier sicherlich keine einstimmige Empfehlung zu einem Rutentyp erhalten. So unterschiedlich die Ruten, so unterschiedlich die Ansichten und Meinungen.

Generell solltest Du aber an eines denken. Wenn Du, wie erwähnt, mit geflochtener Schnur angelst, was sicherlich die Mehrzahl der hier vertretenen Angler auch tut, dann verzichtsest Du auf die beim Drill manchmal nützliche Dehnung der Schnur. Zählst Du Dich jetzt selbst eher zur Sorte der "Rausreißer" (... hey "Rausreißer, geht nicht gegen Dich!!! ...   ), dann wäre es besser, bei geflochtener Schnur auf eine eher weiche Rute auszuweichen. Sonst kann es nämlich sein, daß Du viele Dorsche, durch ausschlitzen, im Drill verlierst. 

Ist Dein Gemüt bzw. Dein Angelstil eher von der Sorte "in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft", dann hast Du auf dem Kutter mit einer steifen Rute einen entscheidenden Vorteil, den Du besonders in der Abdrift zu spüren bekommst: Selbst ein kleinerer Dorsch fühlt sich in der Abdrift wie ein "großer" an. Und gerade auf voll besetzten Kuttern ist es ein großer Vorteil (Deine Nachbarn werden es Dir danken), wenn Du den gehakten Dorsch zz (ziemlich zügig!) nach oben beförderst. Der Fisch hat dann nämlich weniger Zeit sich in der Montage des Nachbarn zu verwirren.

Die Entscheidung liegt also bei Dir!

Ich muß Dir aber in einem Punkt ganz energich widersprechen! Auf den Kuttern befinden sich überwiegend KEINE Idioten! Ich habe bis jetzt ÜBERWIEGEND GUTE Erfahrungen auf den Kuttern gemacht. Es hat mir auch noch niemand meine Ausrüstung kaputt gemacht!

Deine Aussage, daß wir, die mit teurerem (hochwertigerem) Material angeln, die Realität verloren haben, kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht...


----------



## -=KDD=- (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> KDD,
> 
> ich kenne zwar die von Dir erwähnte Rute nicht, aber eigentlich beantwortest Du Dir die Frage doch schon selbst! Du hast doch geschrieben: "... schön steif...". Also scheint Dir doch eine steife Rute zu liegen, oder!?
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich bin halt noch am zweifeln mit der steifen rute, da ich erst 3 mal auf dem Kutter war! 
Ich zahl mich eher zu den ruhigeren anglern und mache sehr viel über die Bremse. deshalb fände ich eine Steife auch gut, Ich frag mich halt, ob ich die bei ~ 5-10m Wassertiefe benötige.

Das mit dem realitätsverlust, bezog sich auf die Tatsache, dass ich mit nicht für 3 Tage im Jahr ewig teures Equipment kaufen möchte da sollten 80-100 Euro reichen!!!
Meine Spinnausrüstung verschlingt auch zwischen 150-200 Euro und das ist O.K. da ich sie auch sehr pft nutze, ich sage also nichts dagegen wenn es in einer kosten nutzen Relation steht. je öfter ich meine Rute nutze, desto teurer wird sie. Da ich als "Landei" eher selten (3Tage im Jahr) vom Kutter angele, brauch ich keine teure Rute auch wenn manche meinen das ist so!!!
Damit fang ich auch nicht mehr Fische. Und da ich kein Pilk-Pro bin finde ich eine light Pilk auch zu riskant...
Das sollte also kein Vorwurf sein, sondern nur eine "spitze" bemerkung, weil ich schon befürchtete das geht hier so aus wie in meinem Musiker-Forum. Da sagen se auch alle, nur das teuerste ist gut. Auch wenn die Jungs meist keinen geraden Ton spielen können. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...

Gruß


----------



## Chris7 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Also, an Realitätsverlust leidet hier (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) wohl niemand  #d . Wenn Du hier im Board eine Anfrage bzgl. einer günstigen, empfehlenswerten Pilkausrüstung startest, dann bekommst Du eine Menge Infos und Hilfe.

Vielleicht solltest Du mal bei Holger, unserem "Gerätefetichist", anfragen, ob er Infos zu der von Dir ins Auge gefassten Rute hat. Ansonsten wird er Dir sicherlich eine gute und günstige Alternative aufzeigen können.

Und dann natürlich noch der Angelwebshop, dessen Banner Du oben findest!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

also nen guten knüppel für ein paaarmal angeeln bekommste schon für 40 euronen,ein bisschen suchen musste allerdings investieren,ebay etc!!!!
 wenn man bedenkt das du dort bis zu 50 oder sogar 60 % sparen kannst wären das ruten so um die 80-90 euro,und da gibt es doch auf dem markt genug gutes für!!!meine beiden lieblingsknüppel für die ostsee kosteten 45 und 60 euro,und die sind top sag ich dir!!!
ein sportexsahnestück und eine von zebco!!!!!

 also viel spass bei der suche,aber was steifes zu finden ist schwieriger als nen weichen stock zu finden,da kannste dich schon drauf einstelln!!!!

(ich such seit fast einem jahr den ultimativen stock für mich,nich zu hart nicht zu weich!!!!!)


----------



## -=KDD=- (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

So, falls es interessiert, ich hab mir jetzt doch etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen.

Hab mit eine Tubertini KBM-814 3,0m zugelegt, mit einer Tica Spinfocus 4000 GT 
Die Rute hat zwar bis 300g WG, aber eine Hyperfeine und sensible Spitze.

Der Grund warum ich jetzt doch mehr ausgegeben habe ist, das ich ein Super Preis bekommen habe und das ich die Rute auch für`s schwere Jig und Spinnfischen optimal nutzen kann.

Greetz


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*



> Die Rute hat zwar bis 300g WG



Sowas brauchst Du wirklich nicht.

Normalerweise wird in der Ostsee zwischen 35g und 70g gefischt. Selten mehr als 100g. 

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo die Angler noch mit 100,150 und sogar 200g den Ostseeboden durchgefluegt haben.

Diese Gewichte kommen wirklich nur noch ab Tiefen ab 15m im Schnitt zum Einsatz und das auch nur im Winter!

Meist werden Tiefen gefischt von 5 bis 10m. Selten mal die 15m. 

Fuer solche Tiefen reichen zwei Ruten voellig aus.

Ein Spinnrute bis 60g und eine Pilkrute bis 150g Wurfgewicht. 

Mit der Rute, die Du gekauft hast, wirst eher die kleinen Dorsche merken, wenn sie schon auf der Bordkante liegen #q 

Durch Fehlkauefe lernt man. Die Rute wuerde ich fuers schwere Pierangeln nehmen. Hier in England werden solche Ruten gesucht!


----------



## -=KDD=- (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

|bla: Damit hab ich gerechnet.... 


Nönö, Du kennst halt die Rute nicht, die ist Megageil! Ich hab sie ja nicht einfach so gekauft, sondern etliche verglichen... 
Zum vergleich hatte ich die Spro Dyno SF-Pilk 100-180g, (zu sehr Stock), die Beastmaster Light Pilk (zu schwabbelig), Zebco Rhino Offshore DF Light Pilk (schwabbel), und die Zebco Rhino Offshore DF Pilk (zu unsensibel für die Ostsee). Ist ja nicht so, das ich noch nie dort war.






KBM 814 WG. 300 g 3,00 m 300 g 

Werbebla:
Die KBM 814 überzeugt durch ein neues Produktionsverfahren , bei dem die kraftvolle Kohlefaser des Rutenblanks mit der weichen , quasi unzerbrechlichen Glasfaser im Spitzenbereich ohne Aktionsunterbrechung verbunden wird . Das Ergebnis Kraft und Sensibilität . Zusätzlich ist die Beringung so aufgebaut, dass jederzeit zwischen Multi oder Stationärrolle gewechselt werden kann. Eine Rute die keine Wünsche offen lässt . 

Das Wurfgewicht täuscht, ein Kollege hat die auch, und der fischt damit seine 10 cm Wobbler, die er ohne Probleme auf 40m bringt!
Die ist an der Spitze nicht stärker wie eine Heavy-Feederrute!

Gruß


----------



## haukep (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Ich habe mir für knapp 200 Euro die Black Arrow von Sportex gekauft, wenn Du ne vernünftige Pilkrute willst, dann kauf Sportex!!!!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Jeder hat natürlich seine Favoriten!
Man sollte meiner Meinung nach einen Mittelweg suchen, der Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird!
In unserer Angelgruppe haben wir Cormoran oder Yad Ruten 2,7-3m die alle zwischen 50-100 Euronen liegen und uns schon Jahre begleiten!
Wir fahren seit ca . 10 Jahren an die Ostsee und mußten auch erfahren, daß die Knüppelfischerei vorüber ist. Wurfgwewicht zwischen 50-150 g ist ideal!
Und im übrigen ist nicht alles was superteuer ist auch notwendig!
Designerware gibt es sicherlich auch beim Angelgerät (Jeans für ca. 2500 Euro sind auch nicht notwendig, werden aber gekauft)!
Viel Spaß beim Einkauf!
Gruß
Tom :g  :g  :g


----------



## baltic25 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Hallo

jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu!!!!!!!!
Das beste sind (ist) die Penn Ruten Serie Carisma Senso Pilk
Einmal 50-190gr 65,-€
und 30-120gr auch 65,-€

Damit hat man die ganze Ostsee abgedeckt

Gruß Holger|bla:


----------



## Jan77 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Ob die Penn Charisma Serie das beste ist weiss ich nicht.

Aber ich bin mit der Charisma 50-190gramm mehr als zufrieden. Toller Blank, nur leider nicht multirollen geeignet. Sensible Spitze und ein forderndes Rückrat haben nicht nur in Norge überzeugt, sondern auch beim Platten angeln, sowie Pilken in der Ostsee.


----------



## Chris7 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Also, mir liegt die Penn Charisma überhaupt nicht!


----------



## abuhamster (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Hallo, die "shakespeare ambidex pilk" 50-200gr  ist auch eine ganz tolle rute und mit knapp 60€ auch noch im bezahlbaren bereich.
gruß Michael


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir für knapp 200 Euro die Black Arrow von Sportex gekauft, ...



@ Haukep

Schaust Du manchmal auch nach Angeboten?  |kopfkrat :m
Die Black Arrow bekommste schon locker für 120 Euronen...

@ KDD

Sagen wir es mal so: Wenn Du mit der Rute klar kommst, ist ja alles okay.  Und dass Wurfgewichtsangaben manchmal sehr optimistisch ausgewählt werden, wäre ja auch nichts Neues.

Ich glaube aber, dass Du den "Fehler" gemacht hast und Deine Auswahl auf Ruten beschränkt hast, die vom Hersteller ausdrücklich als Pilkruten oder ähnliches verkauft werden. 

Wenn Du sagst, dass Du im Jahr vielleicht ein oder zwei Mal auf die Ostsee zum Pilken fährst, ansonsten aber eher der Süßwasser-Spinnfischerei nachgehst, hätte ich mich mal bei den kräftigen Spinnruten umgesehen, die für die größeren Gummifische und Wobbler vorgesehen sind. Da hättest Du dann eine Rute gehabt, die nicht das ganze Jahr über unnütz in der Ecke rumsteht und dann ein Mal entstaubt wird, um Salzwasserluft zu schnuppern. Dann tut einem auch ein Betrag von sagen wir mal 100 Euronen nicht weh.

Die von Haukep gepostete Black Arrow Deluxe von Sportex wäre so eine Rute gewesen. Angegebenes Wurfgewicht bis 80 Gramm (kann aber mehr ab), kräftiges Rückgrat, Spitzenverarbeitung und auch wichtig: Schön leicht. Im Segment der schwereren Spinnruten ist die Auswahl nun mal wesentlich größer.

Aber nun hast Du Deine Wahl ja schon getroffen... hoffen wir, dass es die richtige war. #6


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*



			
				abuhamster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, die "shakespeare ambidex pilk" 50-200gr  ist auch eine ganz tolle rute und mit knapp 60€ auch noch im bezahlbaren bereich.
> gruß Michael



Meine Wahl wäre aus der Ambidex-Reihe von Shakespeare für die Ostsee eher die Jig bis 120 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Für den Preis echt eine fantastische Rute, die man immer öfter mal auf der Ostsee sieht.

Ich persönlich nutze die Ultra Spin von Shakespeare bis 120 Gramm Wurfgewicht - Preis ca. 65 Euronen - und mir gefällt die Ambidex Jig bald noch ´nen Zacken besser.


----------



## abuhamster (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

ich habe die ambidex in 3m, ist auch toll zum fischen mit schweren gummifischen.
und letztes jahr mußte sie sogar auf langeland als brandungangel herhalten, weil ich nichts anderes dabei hatte.


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Moin Jungs   

@ Baltic 25

wenn man das so einfach sagen könnte    Dem einen liegt halt die Rute und dem anderen die. Ich persönlich finde die Penn Charisma zum  :v     Sie liegt mir halt überhaupt nicht.
Ich habe mich dann für eine Balzer Magna Princess Softpilk in 3,15m entschieden, die liegt mir vieeeeeel besser und in meinen Augen ist es die Beste in dem Preisbereich bis 150€, ist aber alles nur mein Geschmack. Was ich gut finde, können andere zum  :v  finden. 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## baltic25 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Ja,ja so ist das 

jeder muß für sich das beste finden .
Da spielt der Preis eh keine Rolle.
Der eine kommt mit einem Besenstiel gut zurecht der andere braucht eine Rute für 1000Euro und fängt auch nichts.

Gruß Holger|wavey: |kopfkrat


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Hi Kdd,

ich fahre seit 5 Jahren regelmäßig bis wöchentlich zum Hochseeangeln an die Ostsee(Fehmarn.Laboe,Heikendorf,etc...) und ich muß sagen,dass ich zum anfang mich auch bei Ruten um die 50-60 DM (Dega T-Rex Soft Pilk;2,70 m,bis 120 gr)gehalten habe und damit auch sehr gut gefahren bin.
Wie das aber so mit der Zeit ist,steigt mit der Zeit nicht nur die Erfahrung sondern auch das Gefühl und man bekommt mit der Zeit immer mehr feeling für die Köderführung,Unterwassergegebenheiten,Strömung,etc.
Und deshalb denke ich,dass es nur normal ist mit der Zeit zugehen und sich weiter zu entwickeln!!
Ich fische heute mit der Zebco Worldchampion II Seajigger,3,30,bis 185 gr. WG.Diese Rute wiegt nur knapp 400 gr. und ist einer wahrer Segen!!!
Zugegeben mit einem stolzen Preis von 200€|kopfkrat ist der Preis erstmal ziemlich bis hammerhart.
Aber glaube mir,solche Ruten,wenn man damit umgehen kann,können dir an vielen Tagen,doppelt soviele Fische,doppelt soweite Würfe und dreifach entspannte Arme bringen und das stelle ich fast bei jeder Ausfahrt fest.Außerdem bestätigt mir mein Fangbuch diese Theorie.
Als Alternativruten kann ich dir sie Balzer Soft Pilk Majestic,Penn Charisma Senso Pilk und für sehr gutes Geld die Cormoran Monster Tail in 3m:m anbieten.Das sind die Pilkruten die ich das ganze über benutze und welche mich noch nie enttäuscht haben!!
Ansonsten einen guten Kauf#6
Abriß Volker HH


----------



## Chris7 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Tja Volker, die von Dir angesprochene Zebco World Champion ist wirklich ein Sahnestück. Ich fische die Seaspin aus dieser Serie. Aber leider gibt es die Ruten ja nicht mehr im Handel. Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Rutenserien, die je gebaut wurden!!! Ich ärgere mich heute noch, daß ich damals nicht auch noch zur Seaspin und Pilk gegriffen habe.


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Moin Chris,

ja leider gibt es sie nicht mehr im Handel,sonst hätt ich mir auch noch Verstärkung zugelegt.Es gab damals eine ganze Kollektion dieser Ruten!
Von der Spinnrute bis zur Brandungsrute,aber leider hatte ich auch,
ähnlich wie KDD noch nicht den richtigen Plan,welche gut,oder schlecht
für mich ist!Das entwickelt sich mit der Zeit und mit dem Gefühl,was man bekommt und auch benötigt für solche Ruten.Sie ermöglichen dir den Köder ganz dicht am Grund zu führen auch wenn er schon 50-80 m vom Boot weg ist.Mir wollte mein Angelhändler sie schon abkaufen,nachdem ich ein Ring reparieren lassen musste,durch besagte Suffköppe an Bord.
Und ich glaube die Investition hat sich bis heut ausgezahlt,es ist jede Saison auf ein neues ein Segen mit so einer Peitsche "jagen" zu dürfen.
Wie gesagt,viel Glück für KDD beim Kauf

Abriß HH


----------



## Squeezer (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Moin!

Ich fische die Penn International Never Crack Jip u. Pilk 50-190gr. 2,70m
Und mir kmommt keine andere mehr auf den Kutter!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Chris7 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Ich glaube, meine Sucherei nach DER Pilkrute hat ein Ende... Zumindest vom Papier her habe ich sie gefunden: Shimano Technium DF. Bei 3,30m Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 50-100gr wiegt die Rute unglaubliche 278gr. Und den Preis von ca. 145 EUR finde ich auch ok.

Ich hatte mich auf der "Boot" mit Markus Brill von Shimano unterhalten, der mir diese Rute ans Herz gelegt hat. Leider hatten sie auf dem Messestand nur Ruten mit geringerem Wurfgewicht, so daß ich die Auserwählte nicht live erleben konnte. 

Sie wirkt zwar von den Fotos her etwas filigran, aber die Daten versprechen GROSSES! Ich habe wieder Hoffnung, doch noch DIE Pilkrute für mich zu finden...  :l


----------



## Das_Lo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall auch die YAD Kansas (2,70m & 3,00m) schneller Blank und extremes Rückrat! Liegt bei ca. 70,00 EUR
Natürlich sind WC Seajigger und Carisma sehr geil, kommen ja aber wie bereits erwähnt in diesem Fall wohl kaum in Frage. Dafür sollte man dann schon häufiger im Jahr los...
Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr vor einem Törn die SPRO Dyna Pilk 3,15m zum Testen mitgenommen. Was soll ich sagen, die WG Angaben sind wie üblich etwas überheblich, ein Korkgriff wäre netter, die Doppelstegringe sind vernünftig gebunden und lackiert, es gibt keine Hakenöse, gefühlvoller Blank ohne zu schwabbeln, Spitzenaktion
Ich persönlich finde das Handteil etwas zu kurz geraten, aber für 34,95 eine äußerst gute Rute, da gibt´s ne ganze Menge mehr Schrott im selben und höheren Preissegment!
Gestern kam meine neue DEGA Dorschpin Pro 330 und wartet innigst darauf getestet zu werden. Das Modell 2005 war mir bislang noch neu, sind vom stahl-Blau zu dunkelblau-schwarz übergegangen...
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen zu berichten?


----------



## Ralf-H (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Pilkrute gesucht.*

Moin,
ich hab´auch die WC Seajigger in 3,45. Allererste Sahne !!! Für normales Wetter auf der Ostsee benutz ich aber die WC Carp 2,5lbs in 3,60 (richtig, Karpfenrute !!!). Die ist leichter, schneller und 60g Pilker lassen sich gut 100m schmeißen. Kombiniert mit ´ner 3000er Daiwa ist das für mich die absolut optimale Kombination. Das taugt auch für dicke Fische, Rekord: 24Pfd. Dorsch aus 60m Tiefe am Gelben Riff (Dauer 20min.), hat Spaß gemacht.
Zu Billigruten: wenn man nur 3x im Jahr auf´n Kutter kann, würde ich es erst recht nicht riskieren, mir mit einer Billigrute genau diese drei Tage im Jahr zu versauen (Bruch? lahme Arme? kein Spaß?). Eine qualitativ hochwertige Rute kann ein ganzes Leben halten, so relativiert sich jeder Preis.
Gruß
Ralf


----------

